# Is there a Morphestra 3 in the works ?



## iamnemo (Oct 26, 2020)

From Sample Logic. When I clicked on a sale link for Morphestra 2 I got this

*Get Ready... Something Really Cool Is Coming Soon*



https://stg.samplelogic.com/products/morphestra-2-for-kontakt-retail/


----------



## ok_tan (Oct 26, 2020)

probably another relaunch of morphestra 1-27 😅


----------

